# New CD of Latin American Music



## mikeyn71 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I just wanted to let you know that I recently released a new flute and guitar CD of all Latin American music. It is some of my favorite music to perform because it has the passion, fire, and nostalgia you would expect in Latin music combined with the form and nuance of classical.

Anyway, please give it a listen and let me know what you think. It features compositions by Jose Luis Merlin, Astor Piazzolla, Julian Aguirre, ernesto Cordero, and many others. Here is the link:

http://cdbaby.com/cd/noteworthyduo
www.noteworthyduo.com

I also 2 other CD's of all South American music on solo classical guitar:

http://cdbaby.com/cd/michaelnigro
http://cdbaby.com/cd/michaelnigro2


----------

